# Called 911 again this morning



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I know many of you know that Stan has been through several health problems in the last year. Well he's just about recovered from his latest open heart surgery (February). 

So this morning I went down stairs to find him half way on a chair and half way on the floor having a seizure. His left side doesn't seem to be working at all and he couldn't talk.....only make noises. I called 911 and the policeman showed up quickly while waiting for the ambulance he had more seizures. 

He's now in the hospital (I was there for a few hours and just left). He's sound asleep because they medicated him to help stop the seizures.

This is not good. He could use a prayer or two again...if you don't mind. They are admitting him and told me to go do what ever it is that I need to do and come back later.

So that's all I know so far. I hope it's not a stroke....


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Im so so sorry to hear this Pat. Im glad that hes in hospital though, and getting all the care he needs. Im sure we will all be praying for him and for you! If you get time later on please update us. ((HUGS))


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Stan will be in my thoughts. Keep yourself safe and busy, as I'm sure this is a very hard time for you as well.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh Pat, I'm so sorry. I hope he recovers quickly. You will both be in my prayers. I hope your fluffs can sense your stress and give mommy some extra loving and licks today.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

oh no! I am sorry to hear about Stan...I will pray that he will be all right.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this. We'll say extra prayers for Stan!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I am so sorry.......sending positive thoughts and prayers for Stan.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh my gosh! I hope he gets better real soon.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

oh my goodness....what a shock. He's in my prayers tonight.


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh no, I'm so sorry. Will send out a prayer for him. Hang in there.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I am so sorry. I will pray for Stan and your family. I hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts :grouphug:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Sending prayers for all of you Pat.

MaryH


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm sorry Pat. :bysmilie: Sending prayers for Stan to get well and for you to stay strong! :hugging:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Pat, I hope Stan is going to be alright.:heart: Bless your heart, I know you are so worried. Please know that I will say prayers for you and Stan. Maybe it could be the meds that he is on that are causing the seizures. Please keep us informed when you can.........Sending hugs and love to you my friend!! :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh no! My prayers and thoughts are sent to you and Stan. rayer:


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this, Pat. I'll keep you guys in my prayers.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Lots of prayers going up for Stan, Pat. Keep us posted, please


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

So sorry to hear that...having found my Mom mid seizure, I know how heartwrenchingly scary it is to watch... ((((((Big Hugs)))))) to you and also will be praying Very Hard for you both... since you found him in the midst of it and he got treatment right away, that's the best scenario that could have happened. Please keep us posted...you are in the forefront of my thoughts...


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Pat, our prayers are with you and Stan.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Pat, we are sending lots of prayers and good vibes your way.

Gentle HUGz! Jules


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh Pat!!!! I am so sorry. I too hope its not a stroke! Prayers for Stan and lots of hugs coming your way! xoxox


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Prayers for Stan, and you, my friend ~ {{hugs you tight}}


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

So sorry to hear this! You are both in my prayers!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i'm soo sorry! Will keep him in my thoughts *hugs you*


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about Stan. Prayers for him and for you.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Oh, Marsha. <hugs> Stan and you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this news. You and Stan are in my thoughts. Take care.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

OMGosh I am so sorry to hear about Stan! Praying for Stan and you! I hope he will be alright (((BIG HUGS)))


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, I praise you for hearing our prayers. What would we do without you. I lift Stan into your arms, I know you are right beside him as I pray, Lord touch his weak body, may Stan feel your healing touch. You and you alone know what is happening inside his body, you made him. I pray for a Easter miracle. Be with Pat, hold her close, help her to rest in your arms, bring your precious peace that passes all understanding to Pat. Thank you Lord for hearing our prayers. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Heavenly Father, I praise you for hearing our prayers. What would we do without you. I lift Stan into your arms, I know you are right beside him as I pray, Lord touch his weak body, may Stan feel your healing touch. You and you alone know what is happening inside his body, you made him. I pray for a Easter miracle. Be with Pat, hold her close, help her to rest in your arms, bring your precious peace that passes all understanding to Pat. Thank you Lord for hearing our prayers. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


You know Paula I came back to this thread because I knew you would have a lovely prayer.:wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Paula. That was great. Thank you.

Dear Pat, 
My heart and prayers are with you and Stan, and all your babies. 
xoxoxooxoxoxoox


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

So sorry. My prayers an thoughts are with you and Stan.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat, I'm so sorry that Stan and you are going through this. I can just imagine how scary it is. I'm sending thoughts, prayers and lots of love to you both.:grouphug:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

Pat, I'm so sorry to hear about Stan. I'll be keeping him and you in my prayers. Please keep us updated ok? :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

keeping stan in my prayers.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Heavenly Father, I praise you for hearing our prayers. What would we do without you. I lift Stan into your arms, I know you are right beside him as I pray, Lord touch his weak body, may Stan feel your healing touch. You and you alone know what is happening inside his body, you made him. I pray for a Easter miracle. Be with Pat, hold her close, help her to rest in your arms, bring your precious peace that passes all understanding to Pat. Thank you Lord for hearing our prayers. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


I am in agreement with this prayer. 

I'll pray, Pat.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh my! We'll be sending extra prayers and positive thoughts too. Let's hope he's home soon!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Pat, 
Sending prayers for both you and Stan. rayer:

And a big hug from us to you! :grouphug:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Sending many prayers! :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Pat, Bob and I are sending prayers for Stan and lots of hugs for you.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh no! so sorry to read this, Pat .. I pray that he will be home very soon and all will be well with him .

hugs
Kat


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Oh Pat I am so sorry. It does not sound good. Was it a stroke ? sounds like it. I hope Stan will recover from it. :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Pat, I'm so sad to hear of this. My healing thoughts are with Stan and for you to stay strong. :grouphug:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I will keep him in my prayers. Take care Pat.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Pat, I'm so so sorry to hear this. I hope it isn't a stroke and Stan's doing better. Please keep us updated.
Hugs and prayers! 
:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Gee, you guys can make anyone feel better. :thumbsup:

Stan is now in ICU and is sleeping. The nurse says he might sleep for a couple of days. And I still don't know if it was a stroke or not. Evidently only the neurologist can say and he won't be in till later this evening. 

So, I came home and walked my sweet pups....and now it's time for them to eat. Without them around I'd be walking in circles not knowing what to do.

Thanks again for just being here for me.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Pat, I am so sorry. You have had a rough year. You and Stan will be in my thoughts and prayers. I just can't believe he had such a set back after doing so well. Keep us UTD. We're all praying for you.:grouphug:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I am so sorry Pat, sending prayers


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pat I have been thinking about you all day, what a terrible thing to happen. I'm still praying for Stan and you. Love Ya


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Pat,

I'm so sorry to hear about Stan. I'll keep both of you in my
prayers.

Debbie


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Pat, I just saw this and am so sorry for you and Stan and will keep the prayers coming for the both of you. Hang in there and know we are all here for you.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Pat, I just saw your sad news. I hope you have some answers tonight and that all is positive. Seizures can occur for Many different reasons so stay strong. I will certainly keep Stan AND you in my prayers rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Many positive thoughts and prayers sent your way Pat. You & Stan have been through so much this past year. I am so sorry its continuing. Sending you strength and love.

Cat


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Pat - I'm so sorry - holding you close in prayer!


----------



## alexmom (Jan 30, 2008)

Sending my prayers for your Stan.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - any word from the neurologist yet? Am keeping you in my thoughts tonight. :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Pat, I'm praying for you and Stan. Stay strong! *Hugs*


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'll continue to keep you and Stan in my prayers. Peace to you, dear friend.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Sending prayers your way.....sure hope Stan makes a speedy recovery....hugs...


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh Pat, you and Stan have been through so much. I'm thinking of both of you and sending prayers.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Pat, just in case you missed my prayers and sent love and hugs on FB ... I will send this on SM, too. Of course, my prayers continue for both you and Stan.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

2maltmom said:


> Gee, you guys can make anyone feel better. :thumbsup:
> 
> Stan is now in ICU and is sleeping. The nurse says he might sleep for a couple of days. And I still don't know if it was a stroke or not. Evidently only the neurologist can say and he won't be in till later this evening.
> 
> ...


I hope the cloud moves away and the sky looks shiny and bright at your place very soon :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just seeing this , Pat... be assured the prayers are going out!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

The doctor called last night (family doctor) and asked me a lot of questions about what exactly occurred. I've given the story so many times I'm thinking of writing it all down...including all the operations he's had in the past 10 years (it'll be a book!!!). 

Anyway he explained to me that if Stan's limbs start moving and he recovers right away it would be a T.I.A. (sorry I dont' know what that means)

If it takes a week or so for him to recover, it would be some other initials that I can't remember right now :blush:

But if it takes a very long time and rehabilitation to recover, they call it a stroke. But they're all related.

So - there we are - I still don't know what's going on, I guess only time will tell now.

His daughter and SIL are coming down this morning, so I better get going, need to give Ava her bath and straighten up the house. 

Thanks again for all your support, you can't even imagine what it means to me. Honestly. It's scary when your entire future is uncertain.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh Pat - this is all very scary for you. Know that we are thinking of you and the entire family. Sweetness and Tessa are sending lots of puppy kisses your way, and I'm sending a huge hug and lots of prayers.


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

Pat, Just now learning of this. I pray for comfort and strength for you and healing and recovery for Stan. God Bless you~


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

2maltmom said:


> The doctor called last night (family doctor) and asked me a lot of questions about what exactly occurred. I've given the story so many times I'm thinking of writing it all down...including all the operations he's had in the past 10 years (it'll be a book!!!).
> 
> Anyway he explained to me that if Stan's limbs start moving and he recovers right away it would be a T.I.A. (sorry I dont' know what that means)
> 
> ...


It means Transient Ischaemic Attack,it's like a mini stroke or a warning stroke,and doesn't leave any lasting damage,and the person recovers quickly. With a TIA there's no injury to the brain. It can be a predictor of a stroke though,so they'll be watching him. They're usually caused by a blood clot that temporarily cuts off supply to the brain.

My mom had the same thing after her Aneurysm. More than one actually.

Just know Sm is here and we're all pulling for you and Stan!:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> It means Transient Ischaemic Attack,it's like a mini stroke or a warning stroke,and doesn't leave any lasting damage,and the person recovers quickly. With a TIA there's no injury to the brain. It can be a predictor of a stroke though,so they'll be watching him. They're usually caused by a blood clot that temporarily cuts off supply to the brain.
> 
> My mom had the same thing after her Aneurysm. More than one actually.
> 
> Just know Sm is here and we're all pulling for you and Stan!:wub:


Michelle's got it down. I've know people who have had these mini strokes. I think they put them on Plavix but not sure about that. Hoping for the best for all of you and sending love and prayers. Anything you need from us just ask.:grouphug:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sorry not to have been able to post earlier. I have been traveling. Big move for us. I am so sorry to hear about Stan. Seems you just get through one thing then there is another. I can't imagine what it must be like for you right now. Loves hugs and support being sent over the miles from me :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

WE dont know each other very well but I send you a huge hug! Your Hubby Stan is in my prayers! I certainly hope its not a stroke. How frightening for you!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Just checking this morning for an update. Hoping that Stan has improved overnight. Hugs for both of you.


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

2maltmom said:


> The doctor called last night (family doctor) and asked me a lot of questions about what exactly occurred. I've given the story so many times I'm thinking of writing it all down...including all the operations he's had in the past 10 years (it'll be a book!!!).
> 
> Anyway he explained to me that if Stan's limbs start moving and he recovers right away it would be a T.I.A. (sorry I dont' know what that means)
> 
> ...


 Pat,A TIA is a mini stroke. I had 1 5 years ago and made a full recovery. You can pm me if you want . Very scary at the time.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

So sorry to hear about Stan,Pat. I hope he recovers quickly and it isn't a stroke.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Keeping you and Stan in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Sending thoughts and many prayers for Stan and you. Hugs


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Stan, many prayers are being said for you both.

My great aunt age 93 had a TIA episode last summer, recovered relatively quickily and is still living at home. She feels a little unsteady and not quite herself but still good....she's had heart surgery and 3 surgeries for colon cancer, so I hope that is a little encouraging.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Stan was awake a tiny bit more today in between all his sleeping. And he's actually talking and he can move his left arm...not much but he can move it.

So from what I can tell, they're going to do a brain scan tomorrow with dye. I've yet to see a doctor and his nurse won't tell us anything. BUT, a different nurse was so kind, he pulled the chart and went over the whole thing with us (and he's not even Stan's nurse!). So maybe tomorrow we'll know if it had been a stroke or just seizures...I'm hoping it was just the seizures.

See while I was away at the dog show last weekend, he fell. He hasn't been right since I got home...he was way too forgetful and kept zoning out :blink:.

Personally, I think something got jarred loose in his head with the fall and got lodged in a bad spot when the seizures happened. There, how's that? LOL, my own diagnosis :thumbsup: So when he's strong enough, he'll be off to rehab (again :w00t. This is beginning to be a regular occurrence around here.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - at least it sounds like he's improving. The fall could have caused a small brain bleed. It could have been much worse. On the other hand it's also possible that he had some seizures and fell from that. My friend's brother had that happen. No idea he had seizure but ended up with a broken pelvis and bones and couldn't move. They thought he had been beaten up or fallen down a flight of stairs. Everyone was stumped and months later he had a seizure and they realized that's what caused all the injuries. 
It will be good to have more info from the scan. Do you feel good about the hospital he's in (other than the unresponsive nurse)? Are his doctors there? I hope that you end up getting answers and that Stan will be alright. You are under so much stress. Try to take some quiet moments for yourself. (((hugs)))


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Pat - at least it sounds like he's improving. The fall could have caused a small brain bleed. It could have been much worse. On the other hand it's also possible that he had some seizures and fell from that. My friend's brother had that happen. No idea he had seizure but ended up with a broken pelvis and bones and couldn't move. They thought he had been beaten up or fallen down a flight of stairs. Everyone was stumped and months later he had a seizure and they realized that's what caused all the injuries.
> It will be good to have more info from the scan. Do you feel good about the hospital he's in (other than the unresponsive nurse)? Are his doctors there? I hope that you end up getting answers and that Stan will be alright. You are under so much stress. Try to take some quiet moments for yourself. (((hugs)))


Sue, he got a brain scan the night before his seizures to check for bleeding. They were worried because he's on coumadin and they saw the change in his personality while we were in the office. 

Who knows what happened while I was away. But I do know he's fallen a few times recently but he remembers falling.

As for the hospital, everyone in our area knows not to go there for anything serious, LOL. But he's not getting operated on, so I think it's ok for him to be there at the moment.

My biggest fear is that he'll keep having seizures. And he doesn't want to be on seizure meds....because he wants to be able to drive.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

OH Pat, you and Stan are in my thoughts and prayers. {{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Hang in there, Pat, and make sure you take care of you, too. My mom had a major and then a minor seizure about 15 months ago. It all started with a urinary tract infection just before Christmas a year ago. Her doctor prescribed antibiotics and all was well .... wrong! The meds made her nauseous, she couldn't keep them down, and didn't tell any of us. She was very weak Christmas Day and rather out of it but insisted that she wanted to do Christmas with us. Two days later she was taken by ambulance to the hospital, they admitted her for dehydration, kept her two days, and sent her off to rehab to build her strength back up. Ten days later she had a full blown seizure. Off to the ER. The ER doctor called her neurologist (she has Parkinsons), he prescribed a seizure med and doubled the dose of another seizure med (which none of the family even knew she was taking) and told the ER doctor that she could go back to rehab. I had a meltdown (politely, of course) and started in on what I thought of the neurologist, basically saying that he had no interest in my mother and proved it by doubling meds without even seeing her. Furthermore, I told the ER doctor that the neuro had my mother so doped up on meds that she was practically living in a comatose state and I felt that it was the meds that were causing the seizure. Well, didn't that get the conversation going in a good direction. Although we will never know exactly what caused the seizure, the ER doctor had her admitted, a brain scan showed no stroke, and a urine culture showed that she had a raging UTI. What I never knew until all of this is that urinary infections can drastically lower the threshold for seizures, especially in elderly people (my mom was 84 at the time). And elderly people are less inclined to talk about urinary issues because they all think they have old age incontinence and are too embarassed to talk about it. It took several months and us, her family, taking her out of rehab for independent evaluations by geriatric specialists to get her straightened out. She has been weaned off of almost all meds except Parkinsons meds, she is more cognizant than she had been in years, and she no longer has major incontinence issues. So my advice is to insist that the doctors check Stan for a urinary infection. It may not be the answer but it is an easy, non-invasive test that may provide some insight.

You and Stan are in my thoughts and prayers,


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

_As for the hospital, everyone in our area knows not to go there for anything serious, LOL. But he's not getting operated on, so I think it's ok for him to be there at the moment._

Pat -- I've had way too many go arounds with South Jersey hospitals since my DHs whole family lives down there. Some of them are downright dangerous. My BIL fell on ice a few years ago, blacked out a little, got up and fell again. They took him to the hospital and treated him for a broken arm and sent him home. Didn't do a CAT scan or anything. The next day he collapsed in my SIL's arms. He had a massive brain bleed and died from it. This was before Natasha Richardson's death and I think a lot more of the public is aware now, but the hospital should have at least done a CAT scan when he said he fell and hit his head and blacked out. After that we've tried to direct ambulances for the family to go to other hospitals unless it was life threatening. Brain and heart issues to me demand good people so you might want to have Stan's docs check on things or consult or move him. JMO.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

((((PAT & STAN)))) praying that they give you some answers soon and Stan is on the mend and can come home soon.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Pat, you and Stan are in my prayers. I hope the doctors can keep him stable and he can recover quickly. Hugs from me. Licks from Bogie.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How's Stan today?


----------



## notori (Mar 21, 2005)

2maltmom said:


> Stan was awake a tiny bit more today in between all his sleeping. And he's actually talking and he can move his left arm...not much but he can move it.
> 
> So from what I can tell, they're going to do a brain scan tomorrow with dye. I've yet to see a doctor and his nurse won't tell us anything. BUT, a different nurse was so kind, he pulled the chart and went over the whole thing with us (and he's not even Stan's nurse!). So maybe tomorrow we'll know if it had been a stroke or just seizures...I'm hoping it was just the seizures.
> 
> ...


Our thought's and prayer's are with you.
Char and Joe


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ok, he was awake all day today and talking fine. Well, very good anyway. This afternoon they moved him from ICU to a regular room. Tomorrow I will be talking with any doctor that i can get my hands on. (figuratively speaking). 

His left side is working pretty good now, not quite as strong as the right, but really pretty good. 

When I left the hospital tonight they were taking him down for a brain scan with dye. I'm just about sure it wasn't a stroke by now. But it will be interesting to hear what the doctors have to say.....I'm not really expecting any explanation from them at all at this point. 

Mary, Stan has no problem talking about his urinary problems.....he was on a catheter for months last year until the urologist finally had to do a "roto router" job on him in June. He hasn't had a problem or pain in that area. Not saying he won't when the hospital gets done with him as he's catheterized again.

I still say it has something to do with his fall. I honestly think something got jarred loose as he wasn't the same since the fall. 

So he wants to come home and the nursing staff thinks he needs rehab ...again. I'll feel better with a week or so of rehab to build him up again. 

I'm so relieved it wasn't a stroke, but until I learn what caused the seizures, guess I'll be worrying all the time.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Pat, I hesitated to say something because you were going through such stress.:heart: Now that you are feeling less, I need to ask you something. They always say when they think you have had a stroke, that if you get to the hospital in time within (can't remember the time limit) several hours, they can reverse it. They did not even get a neurologist in until much later that night. Don't they try to diagnosis a patient immediately in order to best serve them? It is wonderful that he did not have a stroke but gosh, they waited soooo long to know. Even at our small town hospital, they do this if they even remotely think someone has a stroke and will try to reverse it with a certain medication. Just wondering, you don't need anything else on your plate. I vote for rehab for him too!!! Bless you, you have been through a lot!!!! Sending hugs and love to you, Stan and the babies!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Pat, I hesitated to say something because you were going through such stress.:heart: Now that you are feeling less, I need to ask you something. They always say when they think you have had a stroke, that if you get to the hospital in time within (can't remember the time limit) several hours, they can reverse it. They did not even get a neurologist in until much later that night. Don't they try to diagnosis a patient immediately in order to best serve them? It is wonderful that he did not have a stroke but gosh, they waited soooo long to know. Even at our small town hospital, they do this if they even remotely think someone has a stroke and will try to reverse it with a certain medication. Just wondering, you don't need anything else on your plate. I vote for rehab for him too!!! Bless you, you have been through a lot!!!! Sending hugs and love to you, Stan and the babies!!!!


Dianne, I was wondering about that too. I was getting to think they don't do anything for a stroke victim. (?????) Guess that's another thing I've got to ask about. Good grief! :blink:


----------

